# sir name



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

me and the old lady watched some soft porn were this "actress" was submitting to the "actor" and said actor had reguested he be addressed as "Mr.[actor]". 

So I get this not so crazy idea that I now want Mrs. the guy to address me as Mr. the guy.....ie... "more Mr. the guy" and " thank you Mr. the guy" so on and so on.....

Normaly when I hold her down there is the typical sexual banter and I do what I need to do to get her off...but *now* I asked her to address me as Mr. the guy and she seems .....non responsive.

After 24 years and coming to term with her sexuality with regards to her just "wanting it"....why is this a problem for her?

I mean if she can call out "master" and "daddy" then why not my sir name? 

BTW she was like this with or with out me over our 24 yr marriage, it just took this long for her to be honest with her self and me.

So folks why the phuck does my old lady have an issue with addressing me as "Mr." when everything else goes?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Have you asked her?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

fyi-it's "surname"

carry on


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thought he wanted to be treated like a feudal lord.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> fyi-it's "surname"
> 
> carry on


:rofl: I was going to put the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd count your blessings that she doesn't take offense to being referred to as your "old lady."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Maybe she thinks it will make her laugh? Is your surname "Focker"?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Huh, I was thinking his "sir name" was the name he liked to be called when he was domming her in bed? But he wants her to call him Mr. [his last name]?

OP does she have the same last name as you do? Maybe it sounds weird to drag something as mundane as her last name into a sexual fantasy. Or worse, maybe it makes her thing of her father-in-law?

How about if she just calls you Sir or Mr. [your first name]? Or pick a fake surname she can use with Mr.? 

Don't insist she call you something that ruins the mood for her!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> fyi-it's "surname"
> 
> carry on


:lol:
Hell I'm luck I got "name" right


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I once told my wife I wanted her to wait until just before I lost it and then say "Release the Kraken!" at which point I would roar and make my monster face.

She also was not responsive to this suggestion.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Thought he wanted to be treated like a feudal lord.


Whats a feudal lord...I think I'll be one for hallowween.:smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I once told my wife I wanted her to wait until just before I lost it and then say "Release the Kraken!" at which point I would roar and make my monster face.
> 
> She also was not responsive to this suggestion.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIRN43cVMHI


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

GettingIt said:


> maybe it makes her thing of her father-in-law?


Didn't think of that...thanks

About the only thing that ruin her mood is when the dogs looking at us.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the guy said:


> About the only thing that ruin her mood is when the dogs looking at us.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> I'd count your blessings that she doesn't take offense to being referred to as your "old lady."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

She is not responsive to Mr. because it's not a turn on for her. It does nothing for her and might even be a turn off.

What's the big deal? Not everything is erotic, and it's often hard to say why things are or aren't erotic turn ons or turn offs. Some guys are into feet and others aren't. Can you explain WHY? Can they?

I'll take a stab at it. Master and daddy are personal. Mr. is a stranger. Could be one of a million reasons why Mr. isn't a turn on for her. Or it might have nothing to do with it. She's the only one who can try to explain it, but I can't explain why I like strawberry ice cream over mint chocolate chip, for example, so I wouldn't expect a whole lot from that line of questioning.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Lila said:


> Respect her wishes and move on.
> 
> Don't make a mountain out of a granule of sand.


Ya that makes sense....why phuck up a goods thing!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its really not a big deal. I just got tired hanging out at the CWI section.

We watched this movie I mentioned earlier, and I was telling her address me as Mr. theguy when we we're screwing around last night she didn't and i made nothing of it....she went to sleep and I asked the question her a TAM.

It really was a small event, but like I said I needed to get away from CWI so i jumped on in the S-M section.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

the guy said:


> Its really not a big deal. I just got tired hanging out at the CWI section.


:rofl:

Try the Long Term Success in Marriage section! Maybe start at thread: don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

the guy said:


> Whats a feudal lord...I think I'll be one for hallowween.:smthumbup:


Basically a knight. They can also be referred to as barrons, and maybe earls/counts.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Basically a knight. They can also be referred to as barrons, and maybe earls/counts.


Ask her to call you Count [the guy].


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

the guy said:


> Its really not a big deal. I just got tired hanging out at the CWI section.
> 
> We watched this movie I mentioned earlier, and I was telling her address me as Mr. theguy when we we're screwing around last night she didn't and i made nothing of it....she went to sleep and I asked the question her a TAM.
> 
> It really was a small event, but like I said I needed to get away from CWI so i jumped on in the S-M section.


So what was the movie, hmmmmm? I need a recommendation for the upcoming weekend . . . .


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ask her to call you Count [the guy].


Dee Mo Nay Dee Mo Nayyy


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

GettingIt said:


> So what was the movie, hmmmmm? I need a recommendation for the upcoming weekend . . . .


"The Submission of Emma Marks" it's on Showtime After hours


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its like the soft porn version of the movie "Secretary"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Spoiler alert....

The movie was about this chick getting hired by a large corp. and the CEO of the co. and this chick start a relationship and whether they screw around in his office or his house she has to address her as Mr.[i forgot the guys last name]


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ask her to call you Count [the guy].


Maybe she doesn't want to use one specific name cuz she is afraid she will get it wrong in the heat of the moment?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ask her to call you Count [the guy].


I just got an image of a muppet counting strokes - or orgasms

One hah hah hah, two hah hah hah...


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Frankly, calling by Mr Last Name doesn't sound that erotic, more business like. it is used in many non-sexual relationships, and it probably just rings false to her.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I once told my wife I wanted her to wait until just before I lost it and then say "Release the Kraken!" at which point I would roar and make my monster face.
> 
> She also was not responsive to this suggestion.


lmfao. 



or rather... wakka wakka. Classic.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I just got an image of a muppet counting strokes - or orgasms
> 
> One hah hah hah, two hah hah hah...


I love this thread.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Maybe instead of MR and MRS, she can stick to "come to mamma", "daddy likie?",


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

murphy5 said:


> Maybe instead of MR and MRS, she can stick to "come to mamma", "daddy likie?",


We've played those games and "who's your daddy" is thrown in once in a while, but after watching the said movie, I found it added something more to our playing.

So ya it could be a FIL thing or it just doesn't ring her bell for her when phucking, but she enjoys the physical aspects of sex, but I like to throw a certain thinking to it all. Sure her telling me "harder" or "daddy"...even "master" and vocalizes the act, it is even a bigger turn on( for me) which directly adds fuel to the fire for her.....so why not "please Mr. the guy...harder harder"?



I guess you can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes you just might find you get what you need!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

the guy said:


> We've played those games and "who's your daddy" is thrown in once in a while, but after watching the said movie, I found it added something more to our playing.
> 
> So ya it could be a FIL thing or it just doesn't ring her bell for her when phucking, but she enjoys the physical aspects of sex, but I like to throw a certain thinking to it all. Sure her telling me "harder" or "daddy"...even "master" and vocalizes the act, it is even a bigger turn on( for me) which directly adds fuel to the fire for her.....so why not "please Mr. the guy...harder harder"?
> 
> ...


As you know, I can relate to not getting every little thing you would like. But I would suggest you explore the "feudal lord" approach a little more. Not sure if you've ever been into the medieval times or ren fairs, but you two could go that route where she can call you "my lord" and you can call her "my lady". 

Imagine how hot it could be to have you and your wife in a dimly lit room, she loosens her dress, lets it fall to the floor into a shimmering puddle of silk around her feet and then looks at you with an innocently demure face and asks: Dos't I please thee my lord? That could be pretty hot.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You are so right.
Big "game of thrones fan" so is my old la....my lady!

You are gentlemen and a scholar! ("my lady" helped me spell scholar):smthumbup:

BTW back when we were watching "Outlander" she was refered to as "lasse"



The thing is holding her down and calling her "my lady" seems odd. One would think she would be holding me down while I called her "my lady".....IDK

Hey. I can call her "my lady" at the dinner table or what not but someone would need to re-wire me for me to do that when we are screwing.

Hell I've been re-wired but it took a year.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

well this is a fun thread!

I can't call my H "Mr. [last name]" during sex even though it would turn me on, because he's a teacher and his students call him that, and it would kill the mood for him. I know because I've made that mistake in the past!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Too funny.
Know it's an old thread but....

Maybe she's a little skittish of releasing the beast by calling him master/mister. One is derivative of the other.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't get it.

I would have thought anyone disturbed enough to call her husband/lover 'daddy' during sex <vomit> would have no problem calling him pretty much anything he wants to be called. I guess even 'crazy' has it's limits. LOL.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> fyi-it's "surname"
> 
> carry on


But it's "To Sir, With Love."


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

red oak said:


> Too funny.
> Know it's an old thread but....
> 
> Maybe she's a little skittish of releasing the beast by calling him master/mister. One is derivative of the other.


WOW...….blast from the past!

My old lady is anything but skittish.

@SSGI,
Hang out in CWI and you will see "crazy" has no limits.


----------

